# PC (DisplayPort) -> TV (HDMI)



## haczr (20. Oktober 2011)

hallo
ich habe vor meinen TV an den PC anzuschliessen. Leichter gesagt als getan..

Da ich am TV "nur" HDMI, SCART, VGA, Component-Anschlüsse hab und meine Grafikkarte (Asus EAH6950..) neben 2 DVI Anschlüssen (2 Monitore dran) noch 4 DisplayPorts aufweist muss ich irgentwie eine Verbindung zwischen beiden Geräten herstellen.

Grafikkarten-Anschlüsse:
2x DVi
 4x DP (kein mini DP)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laut Asus-Forum braucht man ein aktiv DP/HDMI-Adapter um das ganze per HDMI-Kabel zu verbinden, allerdings finde ich keinen einzigen DP->HDMI-AktivAdapter.
Gibt es so etwas überhaupt? Ich finde nur DP/DVI AktivAdapter..

Ein Problem ist weiterhin, dass ich eine Strecke von min. 7,5m überwinden muss, es gibt zwar DisplayPort/HDMI-Kabel allerdings nur bis 5m Länge.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage:
gibt es einen DP/HDMI AktivAdapter? (Link bitte) bzw wie kann ich den TV mit meiner Grafikkarte verbinden (Kabel stückeln? TV-HDMI -> HDMI/HDMI-Kabel ->HDMI/HDMI-Adapter -> HDMI/DP-Kabel -> Grafikkarte/DisplayPort) oder gibt es gar eine bessere Lösung?)


----------



## OctoCore (21. Oktober 2011)

Wer kauft schon einen DP/HDMI-Adapter als teure Aktiv-Version? Sowas ist ja viel zu einschränkend. Deshalb lohnt sich die Herstellung wohl kaum. Ein DP/DVI-Adapter ist eben universeller. Ein 4,99€-DVI/HDMI-Adapter davor und fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## haczr (21. Oktober 2011)

naja ich will halt auch ton auf dem fernseher haben


----------



## OctoCore (22. Oktober 2011)

Ah... okay. Das mit dem Audio hatte ich nicht bedacht. Ansonsten gibt es aktive Adapter (nach DVI) ja schon im 20 Euro-Bereich.
Ist denn sicher, dass der Displayport der Asus auch Audio überträgt?

Nachtrag: Natürlich hat die Sache meinen Ehrgeiz angestachelt und ich habe ausgiebig gesucht. Leider habe ich auch keinen aktiven DP->HDMI-Adapter gefunden. Hm... 
"Normale" Adapter nach HDMI (mit Audio) gibt es wohl genug.


----------



## haczr (22. Oktober 2011)

soweit ich weiss, ist displayport sowas wie hdmi nur opensource und überträgt video sowie audio signale


----------



## OctoCore (22. Oktober 2011)

Okay... DP ist auch audiofähig, ist schon klar - dass bedeutet aber nicht automatisch, das jeder DP-Anschluss auf einer Grafikkarte automatisch auch mit den Audiosignalen belegt ist. Da würde ich mich bei der Asuskarte erstmal schlau machen - sonst ist der Aufwand für die Katz.
Einen separaten digitalen Audioeingang hat dein TV nicht?

Edit: Warum kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht.
Gehen wir mal davon aus, das die DP-Ports der Karte Audio ausgeben.
Monitor 1 an einen DVI-Ausgang der Karte
TV mit einem passiven DP-HDMI-Adapter (soundfähig - was da funktioniert, lässt sich mit etwas googlen schnell herausfinden) verbinden.
Monitor 2 mit aktivem DP-DVI-Adapter verbinden.

So sollte es auch funktionieren.


----------



## haczr (22. Oktober 2011)

nein, aber ich wed mich mal im asus-forum schlau machen


----------



## OctoCore (22. Oktober 2011)

Mach mal ein Update der Seite... ich habe mein vorheriges Posting etwas erweitert.


----------



## haczr (22. Oktober 2011)

Warum den 2. Monitor mit einem aktiven DP-DVI verbinden?
Die Monitore kann ich ja auch einfach per DVI anschliessen (die Grafikkarte hat ja 2 DVI Anschlüsse)

Ich habe einen pasiven DP/HDMI Adapter damit kann ich meine PC-Monitore betreiben, allerdings wird beim Fernseher weder Bild noch Ton übertragen (liegt laut asus-forum am Adapter, der nicht aktiv ist)


hier hat eine ähnliches  Problem:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- 3 monitor in a single card


ich hab im Netz einen einzigen Forumsthread über das Thema gefunden, derjenige hatte das selbe Problem er hat es wie folgt gelößt:
der mitgelieferte DVi/HDMI Adapter soll Ton übertragen und hat daran seinen Fernseher angeschlossen, allerdings meint er dass die Qualität nicht berauschend sein soll... was genau damit gemeint wurde weiss ich nicht..

Ich weiss nicht ob der DVI Anschluss ein Flaschenhals darstellt bei der Übertragen vom 1080p Auflösung? oder liegt es vielleicht an seinem HMI-kabel (schlechte Qualität?)?


Wenn technich gesehen es möglich ist über dvi die volle qualität der 1080p zu übertragen würde ich wie folgt handeln:
1 Monitor per passiven DP/HDMI anschliessen
1 Monitor DVI normal
1 TV DVI/HDMI Adapter

oder ist das keine gute Idee?


----------



## OctoCore (22. Oktober 2011)

Okay. Mal langsam. 
Funktioniert der DP/HDMI-Adapter überhaupt? 
Als zweiter Display-Ausgang sollte es auch ein passiver Adapter tun (Audio funktioniert nicht mit jedem Adapter - aber das ist egal - es soll erstmal nur um die Grundfunktion gehen). 
Also klemm mal einen Monitor ab und versuche die Kombi 1x Monitor an DVI und 1x TV per DP/HDMI-Adapter.
Sonst nix.

Wenn die Kombi funktioniert, dann willst du ja bestimmt den 2. Monitor wieder anschließen.
Wenn ich das alles richtig zusammenklamüsere, dann braucht man einen aktiven Adapter, wenn DP als _dritter_ Ausgang benutzt wird.
Schließt du jetzt den zweiten Monitor per DVI wieder an, wird der DP-Ausgang mit dem passiven Adapter zum dritten Ausgang und die Sache funktioniert nicht mehr, weil eben passiv.
Ich hoffe, du konntest mir bis hierhin folgen. 
Und jetzt kommt der springende Punkt: Den zweiten Monitor schließen wir deshalb an einem weiteren DP-Ausgang an (sind ja genug da), das wäre dann der dritte Ausgang, und dafür brauchen wir dann einen aktiven DP/DVI-Adapter.
Dann sieht es so aus: 1. Ausgang Monitor an DVI, 2. TV an Passiv-Adapter, 3. Monitor an Aktiv-Adapter.
Ist ein wenig durch die Brust ins Knie - aber da es keine aktive DP/HDMI-Adapter zu geben scheint, was will man sonst machen?
Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob eben Audio bei der Karte über DP laufen kann.
Sieh das Ganze mal eher als Anregung an - nicht als garantiert funktionierende Komplettlösung.

Mit dem HDMI-Adapter für DVI könnte es auch klappen - aber dann brauchst du auch wieder für einen Monitor einen aktiven Adapter. 
Aber auch das kannst du ja erstmal testen, indem du nur einen Monitor über DVI und das TV über DVI/HDMI-Adapter ankoppelst. 
Einen Flaschenhals von DVI nach HDMI gibt es übrigens nicht.

Edit: In dem von dir verlinkten Thread ist leider nicht die Rede von Audio - allerdings kommt auch da auf jeden Fall heraus, dass für die Nutzung des DP als dritter Ausgang ein aktiver Adapter erforderlich ist.


----------



## haczr (23. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Okay. Mal langsam.
> Funktioniert der DP/HDMI-Adapter überhaupt?
> Als zweiter Display-Ausgang sollte es auch ein passiver Adapter tun (Audio funktioniert nicht mit jedem Adapter - aber das ist egal - es soll erstmal nur um die Grundfunktion gehen).
> Also klemm mal einen Monitor ab und versuche die Kombi 1x Monitor an DVI und 1x TV per DP/HDMI-Adapter.
> Sonst nix.



Also der DP/HDMI-Adapter an sich funktioniert bei den PC-Monitoren.
Wenn ich allerdings den TV ansteck über den Adapter kommt kein Signal an.


OctoCore schrieb:


> Wenn die Kombi funktioniert, dann willst du ja bestimmt den 2. Monitor wieder anschließen.
> Wenn ich das alles richtig zusammenklamüsere, dann braucht man einen aktiven Adapter, wenn DP als _dritter_ Ausgang benutzt wird.


hab ich das richtig verstanden? ab 3 Endgeräten MUSS es ein aktiver Adapter sein?

Weil wie oben geschrieben, funktioniert der passive DP/HDMI Adapter bei den Bildschirmen, wenn ich die einzeln damit anschliess.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Oktober 2011)

haczr schrieb:


> Also der DP/HDMI-Adapter an sich funktioniert bei den PC-Monitoren.
> Wenn ich allerdings den TV ansteck über den Adapter kommt kein Signal an.



Kein Signal - auch wenn du den TV allein oder in Kombination mit nur einem Monitor anschließt?
Das ist natürlich merkwürdig - wenn der Adapter mit einem Monitor funktioniert, sollte er es auch mit dem TV tun.
Es scheint so, als wäre es der Fernseher, der hier rumzickt. So kann dir natürlich niemand garantieren, dass du mit einem aktivem Adapter überhaupt ein Bild bekommst... von Audio mal zu schweigen.



> hab ich das richtig verstanden? ab 3 Endgeräten MUSS es ein aktiver Adapter sein?



Richtig verstanden, ja. Aber ich kann ja viel erzählen, wenn der Tag lang ist, darum lege ich mal >diesen Artikel< bei. Beziehungsweise Artikelausschnitt, in dem es um aktive Adapter geht,



> Weil wie oben geschrieben, funktioniert der passive DP/HDMI Adapter bei den Bildschirmen, wenn ich die einzeln damit anschliess.


 
Tja, nur nicht beim Fernseher. Sehr irritierend.


----------



## haczr (23. Oktober 2011)

Nur den Fernseher über den Adapter hab ich garnicht probiert, das mach ich, wenn ich zuhause bin und geb Meldung


----------



## haczr (23. Oktober 2011)

also der Fernseher funktioniert auch mit dem passiven Adaper (wenn ich ihn einzeln anschliess - sowohl Bild als auch Ton)


hmm ich musste gerade feststellen, dass der im Zubehör enthaltene ATi-DVI/HDMI Adapter (6140063501G) zwar das bild überträgt, aber kein Ton wie er eigentlich sollte....
laut google ist der für die 4000er und 5000er Serie gedacht... was sucht sowas bei einer 6950?? 
Muss ich jetz wieder einen neuen Adapter kaufen für die 6000er? (z.b. http://www.hisdigital.com/de/product2-52.shtml)

Langsam dreh ich am Rad, nichts klappt wie es sollte >_<


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

haczr schrieb:


> also der Fernseher funktioniert auch mit dem passiven Adaper (wenn ich ihn einzeln anschliess - sowohl Bild als auch Ton)



Okay. Fernseher funktioniert. Adapter funktioniert. Und wenn du jetzt nur einen Monitor per DVI zusätzlich anstöpselst funktioniert es nicht mehr?




> hmm ich musste gerade feststellen, dass der im Zubehör enthaltene ATi-DVI/HDMI Adapter (6140063501G) zwar das bild überträgt, aber kein Ton wie er eigentlich sollte....
> laut google ist der für die 4000er und 5000er Serie gedacht... was sucht sowas bei einer 6950??



Weil es wohl auch 69xx-Karten gibt, die über DVI (plus HDMI-Adapter) Ton übertragen können. Auch da würde ich erstmal versuchen, das TV alleine anzuschließen, wenn du es nicht schon versucht hast. Wenn dann auch kein Ton kommt, ist eben wirklich kein Audio an DVI vorhanden.



> Muss ich jetz wieder einen neuen Adapter kaufen für die 6000er? (z.b. HIS DVI to HDMI Adapter for ATI 6000 / 5000 / 4000 / 3000 series < Kabel und Adapter < Gaming Zubehör < Products | HIS Graphic Cards)



Da habe ich jetzt ehrlich keinen blassen Schimmer.



> Langsam dreh ich am Rad, nichts klappt wie es sollte >_<


 
Na ja... ein paar Erkenntnisse mehr als zu Anfang hast du ja jetzt, hoffe ich.


----------



## X Broster (24. Oktober 2011)

Verstehe dein Problem nicht, ein schlichtes DP-HDMI Kabel funktioniert mit Ton+Bild immer.

Wenn zu zusätzlich zwei Monitore per DVI Anbindest, muss ein Anschluss per aktiven DP angebunden werden. zB. mit diesem: SAPPHIRE Active DisplayPort to Single-Link DVI Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ton über DVI ist zwar inoffiziell möglich, ist aber nicht empfohlen.


----------



## haczr (24. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt keine 10m dp/HDMI Kabel, das war das ausgangsproblem

Den Adapter hab ich auch bestellt.

Wieso ist das nicht empfehlenswert? Es gibt nunmal keine aktiv dp/HDMI Adapter bzw 10m Kabel um es anders zu lösen


----------



## haczr (24. Oktober 2011)

Da kommt mir gerade eine Idee.. kurzes dp/HDMI Kabel und daran ein HDMIverlängerungskabel an den tv sollte doch auch gehen? Ohne 20 Adapter zu stecken!?


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich.


----------



## haczr (25. Oktober 2011)

Hmm hab gestern mit einem elektroniker auf Arbeit gesprochen, der meinte solch mit Verlängerung  würde die Signalstärke drunter leiden. Da die Qualität der Kabel auf die Entfernung nicht ausreicht. Und ein oehlbachabel will ich mir nicht leisten... (10m dp/hdmi 110euro)

Heute bzw morgen kommen meine bestellten Adapter und Kabel, da werd ich erstmal rumprobieren


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

Da hat der Mann wohl recht. Aber es ist trotzdem kein großes Drama, denn so hohe Anforderungen stellt HDMI eigentlich nicht. 10 m ist allerdings schon eine Strecke, kommt also auf den Versuch an.
Ansonsten zitiere ich mal aus der c't:


> Spätestens bei Distanzen über zehn Meter sollte man zwei einzelne Kabel mittels HDMI-Repeater verbinden oder gleich zu einer Strippe mit integriertem aktivem Verstärker greifen. Wir konnten im Test beispielsweise 1080p60-Videosignale problemlos über ein 30-Meter-Kabel von Radiostore mit eingebautem Extender schicken. Mit einem Preis von rund 160 Euro sind derartige Lösungen nicht nur wesentlich preiswerter als Fiber-Varianten, sondern auch günstiger als manches passive Kabel.


----------



## haczr (26. Oktober 2011)

Hmm da stellt sich mir gerade die nächste Frage...
Am Anfang meintest du man braucht einen aktiven Adapter wenn Displayport als 3.Ausgang benutzt wird.

Wenn ich jetz ein dp/HDMI Kabel anschliess, und damit in den fernseher geh,wo bleibt da der aktivadapterpart?
Das geht ja dann auch nicht oder wie?


----------



## 2fast4uall (26. Oktober 2011)

Versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht...

Du kaufst dir einfach das hier:

Wentronic Displayport-Adapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Dazu noch ein 7,5m HDMI-Kabel, stellst im Windows deinen Ton auf HDMI um und fertig ist der Kuchen!


----------



## haczr (26. Oktober 2011)

Nein

Da ich 3 Monitore gleichzeitig verwenden will muss es ein aktiver Adapter sein.
So einen passiven hab ich bereits und damit kommt kein Signal an


----------



## OctoCore (26. Oktober 2011)

haczr schrieb:


> Hmm da stellt sich mir gerade die nächste Frage...
> Am Anfang meintest du man braucht einen aktiven Adapter wenn Displayport als 3.Ausgang benutzt wird.
> 
> Wenn ich jetz ein dp/HDMI Kabel anschliess, und damit in den fernseher geh,wo bleibt da der aktivadapterpart?
> Das geht ja dann auch nicht oder wie?


 
Habe ich doch alles schon in epischer Breite geschrieben - deshalb gibt es die Wiederholung nur als Kurzfassung:
1. DVI-> Monitor 1
2. DP -> passiver Adapter/HDMI/TV
3. DP -> aktiver Adapter/DVI/Monitor 2


----------



## haczr (27. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Habe ich doch alles schon in epischer Breite geschrieben - deshalb gibt es die Wiederholung nur als Kurzfassung:
> 1. DVI-> Monitor 1
> 2. DP -> passiver Adapter/HDMI/TV
> 3. DP -> aktiver Adapter/DVI/Monitor 2


 so hab ichs jetz auch und funktioniert, ich bin glücklich 


naja fast, ich muss nurnoch hinkriegen, dass ich den sound am fernseher und pc boxen höre ohne im wiedergabe-manager die wiedergabegeräte um zu schalten


----------



## OctoCore (31. Oktober 2011)

Ein wenig spät, aber egal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Tja... die Wiedergabesache. Gleichzeitig geht leider nicht - das ist entweder/oder. Zumindest gibt es da nichts Stabiles und Zuverlässiges.
Aber wenn du auf den Ferseher nur Fernsehsachen schickst - sprich Videos/BluRay/DVDs und sonstiges Gedöns - normalerweise kann man den Audioausgang in den entsprechenden Playern unabhängig vom Windows-Standard-Wiedergabegerät festlegen.


----------

